# läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!



## Scorpionstyle84 (6. März 2013)

*läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

Guten Tag 

Wollte gern wissen ob das neue sim city 5 bei mir auf höchster Grafik stufe ohne Probleme läuft oder ob ich irgendwas aufrüsten muss. 
Ich will bin der Auflösung 1650x1080 spielen. 

Kenne mich nicht aus deswegen hoffe ich auf Hilfe. 

Mein System :

I7 2600
12 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
Geforce gtx 550 ti 1 gb Ram 
Ssd Festplatte 256 GB Samsung 
Windows 8 64 Bit


----------



## derGronf (6. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

Hallo Scorpionstyle84,

da ich SimTown boykottiere und jedem nur abraten kann, diese Zeitverschwendung zu spielen, kann ich dir ohne schlechtes Gewissen sagen, das es bei dir nicht läuft. 



Spoiler



So benötigt Sim City 5 mindestens eine AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ Dual-Core-CPU (2,1 GHz) oder einen vergleichbaren Intel Core 2 Duo-Prozessor (2,0 GHz) beziehungsweise besser. Simy City 5 läuft sowohl unter Windows 7 und Vista als auch auf Windows XP. An RAM sollte der Spiele-Rechner mindestens 2 GB RAM mitbringen. Trotz Leistungsschutzrecht von pcgames.de geklaut. tstststs
Läuft also doch bei dir 



derGronf
dierendensinsichä


----------



## Slanzi (6. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

Laufen wird es auf jeden Fall.
Das einzigste, was vllt. Probleme macht ist die 550 Ti. Hier wird sich zeigen ob max drin ist.


----------



## Slanzi (6. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

Ich zitiere mal den Vorab-Test auf PCG

"Technik: Hardwarehungrig

Wie schon Teil 4 dürfte auch das neue Sim City selbst moderne PCs ins Schwitzen bringen: Unser Testrechner, ein i7-3770 mit 3,46 GHz, 8 GB RAM und einer Geforce GTX_ 670, produzierte ab 100.000 Einwohnern nur noch 25 bis 30 fps. Ganz schön mickrig!"


----------



## doctore1903 (6. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

naja, kommt ja auch immer drauf an was man selber will..
will man alles auf ultra, oder reicht auch weniger aus...

@derGronf

deine antwort muss man nicht verstehen oder?
warum boykottierst du es?

@Scorpionstyle84

klar läuft es.. ob alles auf ultra wird man sehen, wenn du nur mehrere kleine städte baust sicher auch das, mit vielen großen, vollen städten wirds wohl dann vielleicht etwas rucklig...


----------



## Scorpionstyle84 (6. März 2013)

doctore1903 schrieb:


> naja, kommt ja auch immer drauf an was man selber will..
> will man alles auf ultra, oder reicht auch weniger aus...
> 
> @derGronf
> ...



Ruckelig wegen meiner Grafikkarte?!


----------



## doctore1903 (6. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

ja das könnte sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich die graka nicht kenne...
ich weiß nur das sim city eher auf gpu als auf cpu setzt...

aber dann eher bei großen städten ab 100000 einwohnern und beim ranzoomen...


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (7. März 2013)

*AW: läuft sim city 5 auf meinem PC?!*

Die GraKa an sich ist alles andere als Leistungsfähig und sogar einer der größten Fehlkäufe die man machen kann 
Mit Low-Mid Einstellungen sollte es aber auch bei mehr Bewohnern einigermaßen spielbar sein.


----------

